# <possible bug> netinstall ftp fetching not working



## erdos (Apr 28, 2015)

I encountered problem during installation of FreeBSD through netinstall option. I created a USB bootable with latest 10.1 netinstall image.

During the installation, when the installer is fetching needed packages through internet, twice the system hangs after fetching 98% of base.txz.  When I tried different FTP server, the fetching process still failed.

It seems that the FTP transfer is broken, after I tried HTTP protocol instead of FTP, installation went through.

This could cause issues for first time BSD user like myself, since all the servers included in the netinstall image using FTP protocols.


----------



## gkontos (Apr 28, 2015)

This is the second similar post regarding this issue today. 

`root@sigma:/home/gkontos # fetch ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/10.1-RELEASE/base.txz`

```
base.txz                                      100% of   63 MB 4308 kBps 00m15s
```
Check if you are behind a firewall.


----------

